

Chainsaws, Gunshots and Coughs: Our Smartphones Are Listening - RainforestCx
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/03/chainsaws-gunshots-and-coughs-our-smartphones-are-listening/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8090814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8090814).

